# Parrot for beginners?



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I've never owned a parrot before, but I've met a lot of them, and researched how to care for them as I've wanted one for years! I just wanted to know which would be the best breed for a beginner so I can research into it more thoroughly?

I want it to be able to learn how to say a few things, and whistle and stuff, friendly, but is okay to be left alone for around 5 hours a day. So far I was thinking maybe a Cockatiel or budgie? Do Lineolated Parakeets talk?


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> I've never owned a parrot before, but I've met a lot of them, and researched how to care for them as I've wanted one for years! I just wanted to know which would be the best breed for a beginner so I can research into it more thoroughly?
> 
> I want it to be able to learn how to say a few things, and whistle and stuff, friendly, but is okay to be left alone for around 5 hours a day. So far I was thinking maybe a Cockatiel or budgie? Do Lineolated Parakeets talk?


Ok, my mom had an african grey has her first parrot and myself had my first parrot for my 14birthday last year (i had a umbrella cockatoo)...

they we're easy enough to look after but the time required is consuming... they are both very difficult birds to tame if needed to be and the african grey is more of an active talking bird (so a family bird) and the cockatoo was more of a show off bird and loved to dance, we then got rid of the african grey because the dr said it was interupting my brothers chest (he also has an heart problem so was concerning) but it wasnt that and it was the best bird we ever owned and very tame and said almost everything and copied us all and also the telephone the mcdonalds theme tune... however the cockatoo used to go mad for me myself and could just about talk, wasnt very good for speaking as cockatoo's are more of a show off bird as mentioned. we then sold that bird because it was screaming every time i was away and was eventually annoying neighbours and such and very 1 to 1 so everything had to be done by me my mom/dad or any other person couldnt go in apart from my uncle and my grandad...

so this gives a rough idea of a cockatoo and african grey

Cockatoo's are still my favourite parrots


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

I dont have much experience in keeping birds but, I did a summer job where I had to look after some and my nan used to have a Scarlet Macaw, so I know what you mean about being very :censor: noisy.

Most people say Cockatiels are the best bird to start off with but, from the minor experience I have had, I think love birds and mynah birds are the best.
If I ever get bird it will definitly be a Mynah Bird, they are so intelligent and, the best animal I have ever had the pleasurte of working with.

However back to your question.
I have found senegal parrots to be a great parrot as, they like to dance about the enclosure, they are great mimicks and, they dont screech anywhere near as much as other parrots, but they do tend to pick one favourite person and hate all others that go near it.
They are fairly easy to train and tame.

Amazonian Blue Fronted Parrots are, also a great pet as, they are great mimicks and, although they screech unbeliavably loud they can eventually be tamed to stay quite when ever their enclosure goes dark e.g. put a blanket over the cage when you want them to go to sleep but, obviously this needs to be a sensible time when they are actually willing to sleep.
However they always have one favourite owner and, will most likely try attack any one else who interacts with them.
They are fairly easy to train but, slightly harder to tame.

Hope this helps,
Oliver


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Newelly said:


> Ok, my mom had an african grey has her first parrot and myself had my first parrot for my 14birthday last year (i had a umbrella cockatoo)...
> 
> they we're easy enough to look after but the time required is consuming... they are both very difficult birds to tame if needed to be and the african grey is more of an active talking bird (so a family bird) and the cockatoo was more of a show off bird and loved to dance, we then got rid of the african grey because the dr said it was interupting my brothers chest (he also has an heart problem so was concerning) but it wasnt that and it was the best bird we ever owned and very tame and said almost everything and copied us all and also the telephone the mcdonalds theme tune... however the cockatoo used to go mad for me myself and could just about talk, wasnt very good for speaking as cockatoo's are more of a show off bird as mentioned. we then sold that bird because it was screaming every time i was away and was eventually annoying neighbours and such and very 1 to 1 so everything had to be done by me my mom/dad or any other person couldnt go in apart from my uncle and my grandad...
> 
> ...


Cockatoos do not make good pets for people who have never owned a parrot before! As you found out, they are extremely demanding (probably the most demanding family of parrots), have an ear-piercing screech, & unfortunately are very prone to feather-plucking & self-harming behaviours. Like your poor Cockatoo, many are rehomed due to their unsuitability to our perfect visions of parrots.



snakeman8 said:


> I dont have much experience in keeping birds but, I did a summer job where I had to look after some and my nan used to have a Scarlet Macaw, so I know what you mean about being very :censor: noisy.
> 
> Most people say Cockatiels are the best bird to start off with but, from the minor experience I have had, *I think love birds and mynah birds are the best.*
> If I ever get bird it will definitly be a Mynah Bird, they are so intelligent and, the best animal I have ever had the pleasurte of working with.
> ...


Lovebirds are awfully noisy, & Mynah birds are awfully messy (with projectile liquid pooh). I think many new owners would be put off by these points.

I have a Blue-Fronted Amazon parrot called Lola, who is not very noisy, & generally only makes 'pleasant' noises. I also have a Black-Headed Caique & a Sun Conure, who are noisy buggars, but are great to handle.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Budgies are nice little members of the parrot family who can become tame & learn to talk, but I like them to be kept in pairs at least. Cockatiels are great & can learn to talk, but some people find their calls to be irritating. I am a big fan of Lineolated Parakeets, & I like to see them with company of their own kind, they are not very noisy generally, but I have never heard one talk.

Also look into Green-Cheeked Conures, Maroon-Bellied Conures, Caiques & Meyers parrots.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

A group of Budgies is lovely - but then you wouldn't really be able to "tame" them as such. We find the males to be much more friendly though.

Cockatiels I'm also a fan of these - ours do shriek a bit especially early in the morning.

We also have a Senegal and an African Grey. The Senegal is bonded to only one of us (not me) but is relatively quiet. He is hand tame and talks.

The African Grey is big and noisy in comparison. We rehomed him, but he never stops talking and whistling. 

Be warned that all birds are noisy and messy. You'll end up with seed husks etc everywhere. The Budgies and Cockatiels are upstairs and start about 5 am at this time of year. The other two parrots can be heard down the bottom of our large garden - the noise certainly travels along way!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Stephen P said:


> A group of Budgies is lovely - but then you wouldn't really be able to "tame" them as such. We find the males to be much more friendly though.


I had a flock of 9 budgies in an indoor aviary, and could handle a fair few of them in a tame and friendly way. A little work and time goes a long way ive found with the birds - The longer you are prepared to spend with them, then the longer they are prepared to spend with you.


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cockatoos do not make good pets for people who have never owned a parrot before! As you found out, they are extremely demanding (probably the most demanding family of parrots), have an ear-piercing screech, & unfortunately are very prone to feather-plucking & self-harming behaviours. Like your poor Cockatoo, many are rehomed due to their unsuitability to our perfect visions of parrots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops I forget about the projectile crapping of the mynah bird. LOL


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

This was my first parrot after keeping budgies for years, he took to sitting on my head for a while and throwing my glasses on the floor until he realised that if he sat next to me and not on me, he could terrorise me and the dog haha.

Excuse my half dead looks, i was ill


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

For a first time parrot species there are a couple that spring to mind. Cockatoos and amazons are very noisy and demanding and in these more educated days I simply can't recommend to a beginner.

Lineateds are awesome, very quite and playful and if purchased up young enough will be a long term pleasure. Parrotletts are very similar and don't screech like the old world lovebirds.

I love the little petz conure, this is kept in the states like we keep budgies, more of a true parrot looking bird and generally quite quiet.

Canary wings and tovis are good also but hard to find.

If it's a chuncky playful true parrot you are after the jardines is probably best. A big green playful bird that is generally very friendly and very quite with a burbling playful chatter,

Good luck

John


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

As Zoo-Man said check out Green-Cheeked Conures, they come in a varity of colours and are great pet birds.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

anouther here for green cheeks i have a little cinnimon green cheeked and hes brill not as noisey as my amazon and realy friendly and cheeky


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Senegals and meyers they are nice and come in a couple of colours, you could also try Pionus parrots they come in a number of sub species that are all very nice or if you want something larger but quiet try a jardines parrot stunning green colours and very quiet it all depends on what you want and are prepared to look after for a many number of years


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Daisyy said:


> I've never owned a parrot before, but I've met a lot of them, and researched how to care for them as I've wanted one for years! I just wanted to know which would be the best breed for a beginner so I can research into it more thoroughly?
> 
> I want it to be able to learn how to say a few things, and whistle and stuff, friendly, but is okay to be left alone for around 5 hours a day. So far I was thinking maybe a Cockatiel or budgie? Do Lineolated Parakeets talk?


so after you decide on the new family member the most important part is to be very patient and wait for the right one to come along from a reputable breeder (of your choice of bird). DON'T buy fom a pet shop unless you are VERY satisfied of its background/upbringing because you need to buy as young as possible to raise a happy and rewarding pet.

p.s. the mynah's (indian hill) are fantastic but as stated about being messy, ahem, poohers, it's also the case with their eating habits too. unless you keep them in a sealed tank:lol2: you may find most of the food on your walls.

good luck with your choice.


----------



## Richg (May 25, 2010)

My mother has an african grey who can be one of the best birds in the world when he wants to be, loves to have cuddles, his head scratched, his new tricks are pretending to be a bomb and quacking! :2thumb:

I have a ring necked parakeet myself, he isnt too big on human interaction as far as being picked up and held goes, but he does love company. As said, he often gets extremely mardy if i try to remove him from his cage, but if his cage is left open he's more than happy to climb out make his way over and sit on the arm of the chair having a head scratch and a chat. I've talked to many other ring neck keepers who's birds are happy to climb all over them, but im happy to allow him to set the ground rules, and if he doesn't want to be picked up, thats fine with me. 

I often remind people that with all pets, not all animals will follow the norm, and their are often exceptions within a species. Whatever species you settle on, unless you can met the bird several times before purchase for a prolonged periods of time, expect the unsuspected in the bird...and enjoy it : victory:

Birds are amazing creatures, enjoy them for what they are and no mater what species you chose, as long as you can meet the husbandry requirements and accept the bird for who it is, you'll form an amazing bond and will prove to be one of the best pets and friends you can have


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 

As for green cheek conures,
can they talk? 
How messy are they?

Thankyouu!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Daisyy said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> As for green cheek conures,
> can they talk?
> ...


Green-Cheeked Conures can learn to talk, but their voice tends to be squeaky & not too clear. They are no messier than any other similar sized parrot.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Green-Cheeked Conures can learn to talk, but their voice tends to be squeaky & not too clear. They are no messier than any other similar sized parrot.


Ah nice, thankyou  I just found out one of my neighbours has a green cheeked conure, I'm going to visit him a few times, see what they are like and everything (Though I know you can't really generalize their personalities).


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Daisyy said:


> Ah nice, thankyou  I just found out one of my neighbours has a green cheeked conure, I'm going to visit him a few times, see what they are like and everything (Though I know you can't really generalize their personalities).


At least you'll get some sort of feel of Green-Cheeks.


----------



## alita (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know much about Conures but i love Caiques and have heard they are large birds in a small body.

Cockatiels are really lovely birds, i suppose they are like people some good some bad, sounds like your experience of them hasn't been too good so far but I would'nt dismiss them. Ollie our 18 year old is just the sweetest, we've had him from a baby(can you get babies there?) he loves cuddling and has a real personality, loves everyone and isn't as demanding as a cockatoo.

I'm sure you'll get some good suggestions here, good luck!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Daisyy said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> As for green cheek conures,
> can they talk?
> ...


if green cheek conures are anything like my black capped and crimson bellied conures were then they are very messy and love to decorate your walls and floors with food lol great birds though! my black capped talked, she said her name and a couple other things, it was more a robotic voice though not a very clear voice


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

alita said:


> *I don't know much about Conures but i love Caiques and have heard they are large birds in a small body.*
> 
> Cockatiels are really lovely birds, i suppose they are like people some good some bad, sounds like your experience of them hasn't been too good so far but I would'nt dismiss them. Ollie our 18 year old is just the sweetest, we've had him from a baby(can you get babies there?) he loves cuddling and has a real personality, loves everyone and isn't as demanding as a cockatoo.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get some good suggestions here, good luck!


Caiques are amazing parrots! Great personalities, very playful, normally happy to be handled & stroked. Heres my Black-Headed Caique, Spike


----------

